# electric slabber - 6'bar



## gemniii (Nov 5, 2010)

Several of youse guys are looking to build slabbers.

on ebay I just stumbled across this:
HOLTEC STIHL HF121 CHAINSAW PACK SAW LOG 6' BAR @ CHAIN


> This Holtec Stihl HF 121 Chainsaw Pack Saw Logs 6 Foot Bar and Chain I purchased it from a lumber company going out of business sale. They said it cost around $35,000.00 new. It is made by stihl and holtec. It has a 6 foot bar and chain


----------



## BobL (Nov 5, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Several of youse guys are looking to build slabbers.
> 
> on ebay I just stumbled across this:
> HOLTEC STIHL HF121 CHAINSAW PACK SAW LOG 6' BAR @ CHAIN



The holtec system has been discussed several times before on the site.
They have a website (http://www.holtecusa.com/holtechome.htm) but it's all cross cutting stuff.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 5, 2010)

an electric slabber makes some sense and wouldn't be especially hard to build, but only works if you are near electricity. Who wants to be lugging around a big generator? Would be quieter, and probably cheaper to run, but probably heavier too.

But if you were near power and going to build something electric then bandsaw seems more likely.

Shaun


----------



## DaltonPaull (Aug 24, 2012)

*Holtec*

Do you think that if a Holtec could be picked up cheaply it would make a good source of parts for building an electric slabber? I haven't seen one in person.


----------



## greasefittn (Aug 27, 2012)

*electric slabber*

maby three phase but the average gen set motor combo is only going to be 15 amps single phase not big enough to be portable if you are going to be stationary, it should be 3 phase, diesel or some other power for a 6 ft bar! ps. it takes a fair ammt of power for a bar that size to get anythng done !


----------

